# Whats your go to trolling lure?



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys

I'm not sure if there's already been a topic on this, but my searching didn't manage to uncover much - so here goes:

What's you go to lure for trolling?

Please include the depths it dives to, where you fish it (estuary, offshore, etc), what fish your targeting... just as many details as you can!

For me, its a shad style minnow I bought from aldi a few years ago that dives to around 1.5m. I use it in the estuary, and it doesn't really seem to matter what depth I run it, it tends to catch something... though of course it's more productive in the 1m-1.5m range. It's caught flathead, bream, tailor, blackfish and probably more. I often find I can't keep the chopper tailor off it, and if that's happening then I paddle slower and it tends to pick up the other species.

Anyway, let us know what your go to lures are?

Pat


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

liam8227 said:


> I think the answer might be Sebile Koolie in 75mm....


x 2


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have a specific go to lure as I try to use a variety. Most common ATM is a Gulp 4" swimming minnow on the right and a hard-body on the left. The Gulp has been pretty constant as it has been super effective and the HBs have varied. Lately the best results with the hbs have been some small Kmart specials that I got just to use up an old giftcard before it went out of date...

cheers

John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I won't mention brands because, in my style of fishing, the depth and quality of fittings are the most important factors I look at. Colour and action aren't even a consideration for me, but the fish I target are pretty dumb.

I usually choose a floating minnow lure which swims down to a max of 1.5m. I like these purely because they are less likely to find a branch and they'll float up and out of trouble if I cath a fish while casting another rod and need to stop to land the fish.

City fish are very fussy from what I'm led to Believe so you can probably disregard everything I've said.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, if you want a specific lure, Bomber (can't remember the model) either the 150mm or the shorter one.

Lively Lures barra classic (about 90-100mm) is slaying them at the moment too.

Pretty simple recipe for me, floating minnow, 1-1.5m depth, 75-150mm length.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Lively lures mad mullet for bigger fish, or micro mullet for flatties


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Jackall Chubby deep or Craftmaster Merlin


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

40mm hot n tot. clear/orange


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Rapala cd14 in Dorado(#5), Blue Mack (#10), and Mullet (#1).









Those three trolled on no less than 30lb, would catch you plenty of sporting fish from Santa Barbara California to Panama and beyond.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Sebile koolie minnow 75mm and bassday sugar minnow deep. Colours not so important but I tend to lean more towards natural and silver/chrome.

Koolie dives to 4m and the sugar minnow dives to 2m. Both used in estuaries.


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently would have to be Bassday Sugapen70F in orange as its YFW time
Just out of interest loads of people mention the Sebile Koolie 75mm I recently tried one for the first time over a know mully spot to see if i could entice my first and it got hit by a bream that was only just bigger then the lure. I there a particular colour that people rate?


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Hi all

I've had most luck trolling smaller Rapalas, particulary the CD7s. I've taken bream, small snapper, large tailor (including one 65cm model), Aussie Salmon and quite a few flathead on it. They seem to be pretty hardy too and stand up to munching by the toothier critters.

Rgds
Dan


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It's remarkable how times change. Three years ago, every response would have been Ecogear sx40F (2-2.5m).
I now use an sx48F, but i rarely troll these days. I have Skillz. :lol:


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Lively lures mad mullet for bigger fish, or micro mullet for flatties
I Know they are one of the best lures made! As about 7 years ago i used to crome them.
so i seen them in the bare state. ( I didnt work there i just cromed Al's lures. and others.)


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

For Flathead & Bream in the river/harbour I can't go past a zx blade, just bounce it along the bottom.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

"I Know they are one of the best lures made! As about 7 years ago i used to crome them.
so i seen them in the bare state. ( I didnt work there i just cromed Al's lures. and others.)"

I met him a few times, my brother in law calls him a mate. He certainly makes great lures and is a good bloke to boot. He's come a long way from living in his shipping container. Aussie product made by a sunny coast local all the way. I've got a fair few mack baits need a recoat - they're just green plastic now with bloody great tooth marks in them


----------



## burgerzoid (Aug 14, 2012)

Flatties around here seem to appreciate a 50mm Halco Poltergeist bounced along the bottom.


----------

